# N26 account



## BigDeezel (Apr 27, 2016)

Hey everyone 

I currently have an account with Sabadell however I've found this online bank called N26, has anyone heard of them or use them?


----------



## Taker13075 (May 17, 2016)

Some of the reviews are not very flattering regarding support. Google and take a look


----------



## Mike Harmon (Jul 9, 2017)

I have only just joined them myself. As far as I understand it, they are underwritten by a German bank but basically, the card you get is a pre loaded debit card. We thought it would be handy as our current bank Sabadell, only allows us to have one debit card for our account which we use jointly. Having the N26 card means we can both have a card to use in shops and restaurants and so on. We do not intend to put a lot into it in case there are problems we have not forseen yet.


----------

